# Switerland just got 8% cheaper!



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

The Swiss effectively devalued its currency today and may go further. Which is nice as we will be there later this month!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swiss*

Sadly, the Swiss France is so strong it makes minimal difference. A few years ago there were 2.50 SFR per £1. At one point today it was less than half at 1.25 SFR per £1.

Russell


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed. But gift horse and mouth ...


----------

